# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  بمناسبة ولادة  العقيلة  زينب  عليها السلام

## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*بمناسبة ولادة السيدة زينب عليها السلام* 

*هي الصديقة الصغرى , عقيلة بني هاشم , عقيلة الطالبيين , ولدت في (5) من شهر جمادي الأولى من السنة الخامسة للهجرة , ولما ولدت جاءت بها أمها الزهراء (عليها السلام) إلى أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) وقالت : سم هذه المولودة , فقال : ما كنت لأسبق رسو ل الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) , وكان في سفر له , ولما جاء النبي وسأله علي عن اسمها ؟ فقال : ما كنت لأسبق ربي تعالى , فهبط جبرئيل يقرأ على النبي السلام من الله الجليل وقال له : سم هذه المولودة زينب , فقد اختار الله لها هذا الاسم , ثم أخبر جبرئيل النبي بما يجري عليها من المصائب , فبكي النبي و قال : من بكى على مصاب هذه البنت كان كمن بكى على أخويها الحسن والحسين .* 
*ولما دنت الوفاة من رسو ل الله , جاءت زينب إلى جدها رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) وقالت : يا جداه رأيت البارحة رؤيا : انها انبعثت ريح عاصفة سودت الدنيا وما فيها وأظلمتها , وحركتني من جانب إلى جانب , فرأيت شجرة عظيمة , فتعلقتُ بها من شدة الريح , فإذا بالريح قلعتها وألقتها على الأرض , ثم تعلقت على غصن قوي من أغصان تلك الشجرة , فقطعتها أيضاً , فتعلقت بفرع آخر , فكسرته أيضاً , فتعلقت على أحد الفرعين من فروعها , فكسرته أيضاً , فاستيقظت من نومي؟ فبكى رسول الله وقال : الشجرة جدك , والفرع الاول أمك فاطمة , والثاني أبوك علي, والفرعان الآخران هما أخواك الحسنان , تسود الدنيا لفقدهم , وتلبسين لباس الحداد في رزيتهم .* 
*وحدّث يحيى المازني قال : كنت في جوار أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) في المدينة مدة مديدة , وبالقرب من البيت الذي تسكنه زينب ابنته , فلا والله ما رأيت لها شخصا و لا سمعت لها صوتاً , وكانت إذا أرادت الخروج لزيارة جدها رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) تخرج ليلاً والحسن عن يمينها والحسين عن شمالها و أمير المؤمنين أمامها , فإذا قربت من القبر الشريف سبقها أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) فأخمد ضوء القناديل , فسأله الحسن مرة عن ذلك ؟ فقال : أخشى أن ينظر أحد إلى شخص أختك زينب .* 
*وكان الامام الحسين (عليه السلام) إذا زارته زينب يقوم إجلالاً لها, وكان يجلسها في مكانه .* 
*وروى الشيخ سليمان الحنفي في كتابه ينابيع المودة حديثاً طويلاً عن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) , جاء فيه : ( .... وهذا الحسين خير الناس أباً وأماً وأخاً وأختاً : أبوه علي , وأمه فاطمة , وأخوه الحسن , وأخته زينب ورقية ... ) .* 
*وروى الشيخ الصدوق في كتابه إكمال الدين بسنده عن أحمد بن إبراهيم قال : دخلت على حكيمة بنت محمد بن علي الرضا أخت أبي الحسن العسكري , في سنة 262 هـ بالمدينة , فكلمتها من وراء حجاب وسألتها عن دينها , فسمت لي من تأتم بهم , ثم قالت : فلان ابن الحسن العسكري (عليه السلام) فسمته , ... فقلت : فإلى من تفزع الشيعة ؟ قالت : إلى الجدة أم أبي محمد (عليه السلام) , فقلت لها : أقتدى بمن في وصيته إلى امرأة ؟ فقالت : اقتداء بالحسين بن علي ابن أبي طالب إن الحسين بن علي أوصى إلى أخته زينب بنت علي بن أبي طالب في الظاهر , وكان ما يخرج عن علي ابن الحسين من علم ينسب إلى زينب بنت علي , ستراً على علي بن الحسين .* 
*وروى هذا الخبر أيضاً الشيخ الطوسي في كتابه الغيبة عن محمد بن يعقوب الكليني .* 
*ومن مواقف عقيلة بني هاشم ما رواه الشيخ المفيد في الارشاد من أن عائشة كتبت من البصرة إلى حفصة تخبرها بنزول علي (عليه السلام) بذي قار مستهزئة بجيشه , فجمعت حفصة الصبيان وأعطت جواريها دفوفاً وأمرتهن أن يضربن الدفوف ويقلن :(ما الخبر ما الخبر علي في ذقر إن تقدم نحر وإن تأخر عقر) , فخرجت زينب (سلام الله عليها) متنكرة مستصحبة جواريها متخفرات , فدخلت عليهن , فلما رأت ما هن فيه من العبث والسفه كشفت نقابها وأبرزت وجهها , ثم قالت : ( إن تظاهرتِ وأختك على أمير المؤمنين فقد تظاهرتما على أخيه رسول الله من قبل , فأنزل الله عزوجل فيكما ما أنزل , والله من وراء حربكما ) , فانكسرت حفصة وأظهرت خجلا قالت : إنهن فعلن هذا بجهل , وفرقتهن في الحال , وانصرفت من المكان .* 
*هذه نبذة مختصرة ومواقف سريعة ذكرناها لكم , وإلا فتسليط الضوء على حياة عقيلة الطالبيين ومواقفها يحتاج الى كتابة الكتب والمؤلفات .* 
*ودمتم في رعاية الله 
مركز الأبحاث العقائدية*

----------

نور الهدى (04-15-2010), 

ليلاس (04-16-2010), 

ام الحلوين (04-24-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (04-17-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم |"
5\5
تآريخ في ذآكرة كل موآلي محب 
أبو طآرق ..
مبآرك ولآدة العقيله مقدمآُ
..~

----------

ابو طارق (04-15-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

طرح جدااااااااااا رااااائع
عجبني بجد
فالسلام على سيدتي زينب بنت علي  وفاطمة
متباركين بالمولد الشريف
ايامك سعيده عزيزي ابوطارق
حوائجك مقضيه بحق كعبه الاحزان زينب
موفق اين ماكنت

----------

ابو طارق (04-15-2010)

----------


## نور الهدى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 


*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 


*السلام على سيدتي ومولاتي زينب ام المصائب* 


*متباركين بمولدها الشريف* 

*وكل عااام وانتم بخير* 



*والدي العزيز الله يعطيك العافية* 


*والله يعود عليك المولد الشريف كل سنة وسنة ان شاء الله* 

*وانت بصحه وسلاامة وهناء وسعادة يا رب* 



*الله يعطيك العافية على المعلومات المفيدة* 

*وعساك على القوة*

----------

ابو طارق (04-15-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

> السلام عليكم |"
> 
> 5\5
> تآريخ في ذآكرة كل موآلي محب 
> أبو طآرق ..
> مبآرك ولآدة العقيله مقدمآُ
> ..~



 
*ابنتي  العزيزة* 

*روح وريحان* 

*5/5*

*نعم تاريخ مهم عند الموالين  لاهل البيت  عليهم السلام* 

*كيف لا وهو مولد  سيدتنا  ارواحنا لها الفداء* 

*السيدة  زينب عليها السلام* 

*والتي ساتشرف وازورها يوم الاحد 18/4/2010*


*تشكري ابنتي على مرورك وتعقيبك المعبر* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> طرح جدااااااااااا رااااائع
> عجبني بجد
> فالسلام على سيدتي زينب بنت علي وفاطمة
> متباركين بالمولد الشريف
> ايامك سعيده عزيزي ابوطارق
> حوائجك مقضيه بحق كعبه الاحزان زينب
> موفق اين ماكنت



 
*ابنتي العزيزة* 

*دمعة طفلة يتيمة* 

*اشكرك على مرورك وتعقيبك* 

*ارجوا ان تحفظك سيدتي  العقيلة  زينب عليها السلام* 

*وكل عام وانتي  في سعادة وسرور * 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> 
> 
> *اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 
> 
> 
> *السلام على سيدتي ومولاتي زينب ام المصائب* 
> 
> 
> ...



*ابنتي العزيزة* 

*ام محمد* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف*

*الله يعافيكي ابنتي ويحفظك انتي وافراد عائلتك* 

*بحق محمد وآل محمد* 

*ويرزقكم زيارتها في الدنيا وشفاعتها بالاخرة*

*مع كل تقديري واحترامي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*أخي  {{ أبو طارق  }}*












*لاحتْ حكاياكَ فارقصْ أيّهَاالقمرُ= وسائل ِالشمسَ فالأضواءُ تنتشرُ* *
**وناج ِ ليــلــكَ فالأنــوارُ باسمــة ٌ= وفي التبسم ِ يحلو اللّحن ُ والوترُ* *
**وناشد ِالطائرَ الغرّيدَ في طربٍ= يشدُ الغمائمَ كيما يهطل المطرُ* *
**وطفْْ ببحرالهوى والفلكُ يحملُ من = غنَّتْ بموالــهِ الأصدافُ والدررُ* *
**من عالم ِالذرِ يا حوراءُ قد صدحت= بكِ الملائـكُ والأفـلاكُ والــبشــرُ* *
**قد جئتِ سلسالَ أصلابٍ مطهرةٍ = وأمهاتٍ بها الإيــمانُ يــنـصـهرُ* *
**ترقبَ الكونُ لـلـميــعادِ يا هـبــة ً= بمجمر ِ الشوق ِوالآمال ِ تستترُ* 
*


* 
*فالمصطفى لقدوم ِالطهرِ في ولهٍ = والمرتضى ساعة َالميلاد ينتظرُ* *
**وفاطمٌ بين ألطاف ِالقداسة ِ في= حملٍ تباهتْ بها الآياتُ والسِّيرُ* *
**سبطا الرسالةِ قد لاذا بصبرهما= والشوقُ يأخذُ بالعشاق ِإنْ صبروا* *
**قد قدَّر اللهُ إيجاد الهدى فغدا = بزينب ِ الآلِ يجري البـُشرُ و القـَدَرُ* *
**وقد أتيتِ بلطفِ اللهِ في كـَنـَفٍ= يحوطكِ المجدُ والإسلامُ والسُّورُ* 


**
*
**يا مَظــْهرَ الروح قد جئناكِ يا لغةً= تقاطرَ الحرفُ منها وهيَ تنهمرُ* *
**قد صاغكِ العالمُ العُلويُّ معجزةً= تنسابُ وحيا ً ومنها النورُ ينحدرُ* *
**أيا عقـيلة ُ والإسلا مُ مفخرةٌ = وأنت ِ في رايةِ الإسلام ِ مُفـْتخرُ* *
**يا مهبط العشق ِ في التوحيد سيدتي= فيكِ الطرائق ُ للعرفان ِ تـُـخـتـَـصَرُ* *
**تلونتْ في شـتاتِ التيهِ قافيتي= بمذهبِ الحق ِ إيماناً بمن طـَـهُروا* *
**وأودعتْ في غيوبِ الحبِّ أحرفها = كمظهراً لجمال ٍ فيك ِ يَـنـْحَــصِـرُ* *
**قدمثَّلتْ عظماءَ الكون ِ مدرسة ً = بها المعارف والأخلاق والفِكـَرُ* *
**تنساب في عالمي المملوءِ معرفة ً= حدائقُ الفكر ِ يحكي طبعَها الــثمرُ* *
**قد جئتُ أحملُ للأجيال ِ كوكبة ً= بها الوجودُ مدىالأحقاب ِ يَـنـبهِـِرُ* *
**فخرُ الرسالات ِ ما إنْ جئتُ كوكبـَها= إلاوقد ذاعَ لــلعباسِ ِ مُدَّ كـَـرُ* 
*





* 
*قدستُ زينبَ والعباسَ توأمَها = في مسرح ِ البأس ِ حيثُ العزُّ والظفرُ* *
**رَسَمْـتـُـما لوحة َ الإيمان ِ ناصعةً= بكربلاءَ فأضحى الظلمُ يـَحْتـَضِـرُ* *
**أيا وديعةُ يا أمَّ العفاف ِلقد = سرنا على نهجك ِ الوضاح ِ نفتخرُ* 
* 




**قد طابَ في مسلك ِ الزهراء ِمشربنا= يا معهدَ الجيلِ درسُ الخدرِ يزدهرُ* *
**تبتلَ الوالهُ المفتون ُفانطلقتْ= من صدره ِرائعاتُ الشعر ِ والغررُ* *
**في دَرْك ِ معناك ياإطلالة ً بزغتْ= على الخلائق ِ كيما يـُقــْـتــَـفـَى الأثرُ* *
**قد جئتُ أحملُ في الميلادِ أدعية ً= تسمو بقلبيَ والآثــامُ تـُغـْـتــَفـَـرُ* *
**يا آية َ الله ِ في محراب ِ سجدتِها= جنانُ محفلك ِالوضَّـاء ِ تنتثرُ* *
**تباركين َ سماء َ الكون ِ مشرقةً = فيستفيق على أوصافكِ البشرُ*




* أخي  { أبو طارق }*

**














**











*نعم  أخي يا أبا طارق ...*

*وتبقى كعبة الأخزان ...*
*أم أخيها ..*
*في قلوبنا ...* 
*رمزاً لكل  معاني العزة والشموخ ..*
*رمزاً للصبر* 


*فإذا ما وطأت قدماك   ...*
*ذاك  المكان الطاهر ..*
*فلا تنسى أختك الموالية من الدعاء ...*

*ولكم كل الموفقية  ..*

*وجزيل الشكر  ... * 
*وموفور الخير ..*
*والعودة سالماً ...    غانماً ...*

----------

ابو طارق (04-16-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 



*قد جئتُ أحملُ في الميلادِ أدعية ً= تسمو بقلبيَ والآثــامُ تـُغـْـتــَفـَـرُ* 


*يا آية َ الله ِ في محراب ِ سجدتِها= جنانُ محفلك ِالوضَّـاء ِ تنتثرُ* 


*تباركين َ سماء َ الكون ِ مشرقةً = فيستفيق على أوصافكِ البشرُ*

*ابنتي الغالية* 

*موالية حيدر* 

*اشكرك على مرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة* 

*واسئل الله ان يرزقك زيارة سيدتنا زينب عليها السلام في الدنيا  وشفاعتها في الاخرة* 

*وان شاء الله عند مثولي بالقرب من ضريح سيدتي سوف لا انساكي  ابنتي وايضا عند مولاتي وسيدتي رقية سلام الله عليها  وايضا  ولو قدر لي ان ازور سيدتي سكينة  او ضريح * 

*حجر بن عدي (رضوان الله عليه ))* 

*لا ولن انسى كل ابنائي في شبكة الناصرة وخاصة من اوصاني  وقلدني الدعاء والزيارة* 

*اكرر شكري ابنتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة* 

*مع كل التقدير والاحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ليلاس

*طرح راائع ..*

*متبااركين بالمولد الشريف ..*

*الله يعطيكم العافية والدي ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *طرح راائع ..*
> 
> *متبااركين بالمولد الشريف ..*
> 
> *الله يعطيك  العافية والدي ..*



 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*اشكرك ابنتي* 

*ليلاس* 

*على مرورك 

واسئل الله ان يرزقك زيارة سيدتنا زينب عليها السلام في الدنيا وشفاعتها في الاخرة* 

*مع كل التقدير والاحترام 

ابو طارق*

----------


## جنى الورود

يعطيك العافية أخي الكريم أبوطارق
ومتبارك بالمولد

----------

ابو طارق (04-17-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

> يعطيك العافية أخي الكريم أبوطارق
> ومتبارك بالمولد



 
*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*جنى الورود* 

*على مرورك الذي اسعدني* 

*مع كل تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على العقيلة الحوراء السلام على زينب بنت أمير المؤمنين علي عليهما السلام*
*اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارتها وفي الآخرة شفاعتها* 

*بيي ابوطارق،،*
*قضى الله حوائجنا وحوائجكم والمؤمنين يارب بحق السيدة المظلومة* 
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه على الطرح الرائع النير*
*وفي ميزان الاعمال يارب*
*دمت بعين الله*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> *السلام على العقيلة الحوراء السلام على زينب بنت أمير المؤمنين علي عليهما السلام*
> *اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارتها وفي الآخرة شفاعتها* 
> 
> *بيي ابوطارق،،*
> *قضى الله حوائجنا وحوائجكم والمؤمنين يارب بحق السيدة المظلومة* 
> *الله يعطيك الف عافيه على الطرح الرائع النير*
> *وفي ميزان الاعمال يارب*
> *دمت بعين الله*



 
*ابنتي  الغالية * 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*اشكرك على مرورك الذي اسعدني وسرني* 

*مع كل التقدير  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

  


نتقدم لكم بأسمى آيات التهاني والتبريكات بهذه المناسبة 
العضيمة على قلوبنا ألا وهي ميلاد عقيلةالطالبيين زينب بنت أمير المؤمنين سلام الله عليها
وأبارك لمولاي وسيدي روحي لمقدمه التراب الإمام المهدي بن الحسن المنتظر عليه السلام 
ولكافة المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها ولاسيما المراجع والعلماء العظام ..
رزقنا الله وأياكم زيارتها في الدنيا وشفاعتها في الآخرة...

سلمت يمناك ابو طارق 

وعساك على القوه 

ورحم الله والديك

----------


## ابو طارق

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم  
>    
> 
> نتقدم لكم بأسمى آيات التهاني والتبريكات بهذه المناسبة 
> العضيمة على قلوبنا ألا وهي ميلاد عقيلةالطالبيين زينب بنت أمير المؤمنين سلام الله عليها
> وأبارك لمولاي وسيدي روحي لمقدمه التراب الإمام المهدي بن الحسن المنتظر عليه السلام 
> ولكافة المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها ولاسيما المراجع والعلماء العظام ..
> رزقنا الله وأياكم زيارتها في الدنيا وشفاعتها في الآخرة... 
> سلمت يمناك ابو طارق  
> ...



 
*تشكري سيدتي* 

*ام الحلوين* 

*على مرورك الذي اسعدني* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------

